# 2 jungs auf reisen :) - der etwas verspätete bericht



## Jungmefoangler (27. Juni 2004)

So , hier kommt nun endlich der bericht unserer kanadatour .
der bericht durfte leider nicht vorher erscheinen , da er im blinker erschienen ist ...

also los :
alles begann auf einer angelfreizeit 2002 , in die ich durch das krankwerden eines angelkollegen reingerutscht bin .
eine woche dänemark mit kutter -brandungsangeln und watfischen war angesagt .
auf dieses tour lernte ich axel kennen . er ist vor einigen jahren nach alaska "ausgewandert" und lebt nun dort .
wir tauschten unsere emailadressen aus und der kontakt blieb erhalten .
also kam ich auf die idee ihn zu besuchen .ich überredete einen guten freund, tino , und dann ging die planung los 

die herbstferien 2003 sollten es sein - 2 wochen vancouver island . also ging es am 11.oktober früh zum hamburger flughafen , von da nach frankfuhrt und ab nach vancouver .
dort erwartete uns ein guter bekannter meines opas .wir übernachten eine nacht in vancouver und fuhren dann mit dem greyhound nach port alberni .
dort erwartete uns axel . vamori , axels frau , empfing uns mit einem schönen steak im camp.
nach kurzer zeit hatten wir uns mit nuska , einer schäferhund-huski-hündin angefreundet .
am nächsten tag fuhr ich mit vamori in die stadt um wathosen und ausrüstung zu kaufen .
tino und axel waren in der zeit am fluss , der ca. 500 m vom camp entfernt war .
tino fing seinen ersten coho und war begeistert .ich war etwas gefrustet von den erzählungen der beiden und ging schlafen .hrhr 
am nächsten morgen ging es früh los , wir wollten zu einer sehr guten stelle , die gut 15 min autofahrt entfernt war .
aber die natur wollte uns nicht angeln lassen : ein biber hatte einen damm direkt neben der strasse gebaut und einen kleinen bach aufgestaut , der inzwischen ein kleiner see geworden war .
also erstmal den damm eingerissen und langsam weiter gefahren .
aber das nächste hinderniss kam sofort : die alte holzfällerstrasse war mit umgestürzten bäumen versperrt .
der weg musste erstmal mit motorsäge und seil freigemacht werden . gegen nachmittag gaben wir erstmal auf und fuhren zurück zum camp .
am nächsten tag haben wir dann den weg weiter freigeräumt und sind endlich an dem hotspot angekommen .
die arbeit sollte belohnt werden :wir fingen kings bis zu 12 pfund und einige schöne silberlachse .
nun fing es an zu regnen und die flüsse stiegen weiter und weiter ...
dann sah ich auch meinen ersten bär unten am fluss , den nuska vorher in einen baum getrieben hatte .
an angeln war erstmal nicht zu denken , da die flüsse nun schon durch den wald flossen .
wir fanden aber noch ein paar beangelbare stellen und finden ein paar schöne cohos :

*klick* 

tino , axel , ich und nuska 

also fuhren wir in eine lachsaufzuchtstation , in der eine jubiläumsfeier stattfinden sollte .
diese wurde aber abgesagt , da die lachse schon über die strassen schwammen und die beobachtungstreppen unterwasser standen .
wir sind noch etwas am fluss entlang gegangen und haben noch einen kleinen schwarzbären gesehen .
leider mussten wir dann dass camp räumen und in axels hütte umziehen : das wasser war inzwischen so hoch , dass auch unsere strasse zum camp zu überschwemmen drohte .
das wollten wir nicht riskieren , wegen dem rückflug usw 
am nächsten tag wollten wir uns die stamp falls angucken . von diesen war aber nicht viel zu sehen : da wo sonst dass wasser einige meter in die tiefe stürzt , floss das wasser fast "gerade" herunter .

die stamp "falls" 

die nächsten 2 tage haben wir videos geguckt und waren in der stadt , an angeln war nicht zu denken

am nächsten tag sind wir in die berge gefahren , wo wir eigentlich die 2. woche campen wollten , aber das fiel leider wegen dem wetter aus .
wir fuhren über eine brücke , als vamoris adleraugen einen kleinen pool voll mit lachsen sahen .

der pool  

hier erlebten wir traumhafte angelstunden mit der fliege und mit pose auf rot- und silberlachs :


ich im drill mit rotlachs 

hart erkämpfter rotlachs *g* 

tino mit schönem coho 

dann fuhren wir weiter hinauf in die berge , zu unserem eigentlichen ziel : den steelheads 
axel und vam zeigten uns den geplanten campplatz , der schon vorbereitet war .
durch die bäume sahen wir eine herde wapitis den fluss durchqueren .
wir durchquerten den fluss und guckten uns nach erfolgversprechenden stellen um .
diese fanden wir dann auch : wir fingen insgesamt 3 oder 4 schöne steelheads auf fliege - wirklich schöne tiere 

traumhafte steelhead aus den bergen 

dann gings leider auch schon wieder nach hause .
die 2 wochen waren viel zu kurz 
der trip war echt klasse , vamoris kochkünste waren super ... und unser guide axel einsame spitze 
das wetter war ziemlich ******** , aber wir haben uns den urlaub trotzdem nicht vermiesen lassen .
in 2 wochen besuchen tino und ich axel und vam in alaska - dann gibts den nächsten bericht *g*


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

:m Klasse Bericht und traumhafte Bilder! Da wird man echt neidisch! #r 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Schleie! (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

Geiler Bericht...und die Bilder dazu sind echt klasse! :m


----------



## Sockeye (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

Toller Bericht und schöne Fotos,


> 2 wochen besuchen tino und ich axel und vam in alaska - dann gibts den nächsten bericht



Cool, ich fliege auch in 2 Wochen nach ANC, da seid ihr genau zum optimalen Zeitpunkt oben. Der King-Run läuft auf Hochtouren (mit 50pfündern...) die Sockeyes sind auch da...viel Spass!


----------



## Jungmefoangler (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

hrhr ich kanns kaum noch erwarten ;P
wo genau fährste denn hin ?


----------



## Sockeye (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

Ich bin die meiste Zeit in Soldotna (ca. 200km süd-westlich von Anchorage, 20 meilen oberhalb der Mündung des Kenai-River). Und falls ich nicht bis zum Hals im Kenai stehe, bin ich im Cook Inlet, von Homer aus, Scheunentore heben.... :z


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

Super Bericht! Glückwunsch zu den fängen!


----------



## Palometta (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

Klasse Bericht und tolle Pic's  #6 

Danke

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## taildancer (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

Holla die Waldfee!
IST DAS GEIL!!!
Das soll heißen,ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Bericht und auf die nächsten Fotos!
Ich will mehr!


----------



## wodibo (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

Bei diesem Klasse Bericht und Superpics hat sich mein Neidfaktor um einige Prozent erhöht  #6 

Danke dafür :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

Super Jungs #6#6 weiter so #a



 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Blauortsand (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

Schöner Bericht und tolle Fische auch der Artikel im Blinker war sehr gut und spannend!


----------



## ralle (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

Da kann man euch ja nur gratulieren !


----------



## Jungmefoangler (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

danke danke ...
finde den bericht im blinker auch ziemlich gut 
hab ja die originalfassung noch hier liegen 
naja  , den alaskabericht gibts dann bald , hoffentlich mit mehr bildern .
in kanada konnte ich nicht so viele / gute wegen dem regen machen 
ich werd wohl noch ein paar pics reinstellen , gibt gerade probs mit den servern ...


----------



## angelloenne (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

Hallo Jan,
super Bericht, super Bilder bist um den Törn wirklich zu beneiden #r


----------



## saza (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 2 jungs auf reisen  - der etwas verspätete bericht*

Moin Jan,
feine Sache das. Axel hat mir ja schon alles erzählt. Die Bilder sind der Hammer.
Bis dahin Saza


----------

